# Songs That Make You Want To Shoot Yourself In The Face:



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 1, 2011)

Right now for me, it's Dropkick Murphy's - Memorial Day. 
I despise that stupid ass song so much I had to start a thread for it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2011)

lol, i'm not a fan of anything by that band tbh.. i used to work in a tower records years ago when there was such a place, and we had an instore where dropkick murphy's came in and played in our movie section.. it was really funny seeing a couple of hundred kids packed inbetween all of the dvds and the porn section, lol.. but i was less than impressed with drop kick murphy's, that's for sure..
for some odd reason i just can't get into that drunken irish music singalong crap that they pump out, but obviously lots of other people can for some odd reason..


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i'm not a fan of anything by that band tbh.. that's for sure..
> for some odd reason i just can't get into that drunken irish music singalong crap that they pump out, but obviously lots of other people can for some odd reason..


i 100% agree.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 1, 2011)

oh and anything green day...


----------



## Thundakat85 (Jul 1, 2011)

I hate the milkshake song. . .makes me wanna put a mossberg in my mouth


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> oh and anything green day...


 i can actually get into some greenday, not all of it mind you, but some of it is pretty good imho..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 1, 2011)

Rebecca Blacck, justin bieber, boy bands, country music and anything else my wife and daughter listen too. Also, I'm sick of the red hot chille peppers and creed at this moment and there's some more I can't think of right now.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Rebecca Blacck, justin bieber, boy bands, country music and anything else my wife and daughter listen too. Also, I'm sick of the red hot chille peppers and creed at this moment and there's some more I can't think of right now.


 lol @justin bieber.. i didn't actually think anyone listened to that crap till a month or so ago i went to pick up my nephew from the jr/ sr hs in our town and low and behold what must have been a 7th grader at the most walked right past me in my car wearing a justin beiber tee.. mind you, she was by herself, lol..
when i was in hs we went on our sr trip to disneyland, and who was playing there on sr night but one of the original boy bands of the new kids on the block.. ughh, i had been trying to bang this chic at the time who was all wet over them, so of course i went to the show and took all kinds of pix to try and get into her pants with.. it didn't work and i had to sit through that shit show for nothing, lol..
i did also happen to get to see samantha fox and information society at the same time though.. samantha fox, omg, soo hot back in the day..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL racer. Have you ever seen the South Park where kenny takes this little whore to a jonas brothers concert to get some head? Your post reminded me of that, it's a classic. 

And yeah people actually listen to Justin Beiber. I mean I guess it's cool he is a more positive role model than lil weezy or w/e, I just hate all these phonie singers, at least American Idol has standards and talent without all the gimmicks. Yeah I really feel sorry for this chick. LOL
[video=youtube;7Ru84WuSfpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ru84WuSfpQ[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2011)

lol, nah i have to admit i haven't watched south park in more than a few years.. i was really into for a few good years in the mid 90s or so when it came out, but just like everything else that seems to go mainstream, i tend to loose interest in it.. i know, i know, i shouldn't try and be such a hipster, lol.. but honestly, i truly do feel that way about shit, whether it be music, tv, movies, whatever.. i was trying to raise that point in the seed collectors thread the other day about subcool when i got attacked by like 5 subcool fans, lol.. not really attacked per se, lol, just i knew it was coming and all.. but whatever, lol.. what can i do, i am who i am..


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 1, 2011)

R & B- always, the worst, ever AHHH! hate it!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> R & B- always, the worst, ever AHHH! hate it!!!!!!


 omg, yes i agree.. i like to call it that baby baby baby i didn't mean to kill your cat music.. sooo awful.. in my day it was people like usher and a few others, not too sure who's out there now, but god, how i hate that genre of music for sho..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 1, 2011)

haha it's all good. I can be that way too, especially with seeds and music like you say. Even if I can't grow it, it is satisfying to get them for later time. At the same time I realize that good quality deserves to be appreciated. It's funny to see my favorite artist getting all these young kids coming to their shows and knowing all the words to their new stuff yet 2 years ago I got practically my own private show cuz no1 showed up. I'm happy for them I enjoy their music and they constantly put out more. The same goes for SP, I think it's been as good as ever.


----------



## Steve French (Jul 2, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> R & B- always, the worst, ever AHHH! hate it!!!!!!


 R & B? Where along the line did that shit go from being good ole blues influenced rock and roll in the 50's and 60's to this top 40 hip-hop shit?

R&B:
[video=youtube;PB3Z5qJCfDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB3Z5qJCfDQ[/video]

Shite:
[video=youtube;U0CGsw6h60k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0CGsw6h60k[/video]

Especially that song. What if some kid someday goes on youtube to look up the Clash song of the same name, comes across this shit and gets corrupted for life. Unforgivable.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 2, 2011)

^^^ Good point. It is unforgivable!


----------



## Los Muertos (Jul 2, 2011)

Anything by the fucking Black Eyed Peas!! I don't really even know why, but those morons piss me off.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 2, 2011)

Anything voice automated.


----------



## Crexonz (Jul 3, 2011)

Tyler the creator.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 3, 2011)

Limp Bizkit, any song from them. I don't get, almost as bad as ICP.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 3, 2011)

wtf! I just looked up ICP... they are still around making albums?!?!?!?!?!?! How many white trash dirty hot topic kids are there? Not saying kids who shop there are white trash, but you know the small group i'm talking about! 

Insane Clown Posse makes me want to shoot myself in the face, actually more like shoot them their stupid painted faces.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rebecca Black--Friday that is the most horrid thing ever,buncha retards,And autotune in any song..........i hate it...just pure ear garbage.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 9, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> Limp Bizkit, any song from them. I don't get, almost as bad as ICP.


Yea but one must admit.........Fred did an outstanding job on behind blue eyes.Very good cover.

Lady GooGoo makes me vomit.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretty much EVERYTHING that is played on the radio or music channels on television.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Pretty much EVERYTHING that is played on the radio or music channels on television.


This crap is okay for todays children.....but being around weed is just fuckin them all up these day's!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

Not really hugely mainstream, but i was watching a beardyman clip recently (famous beatboxer for the ignorant ) and he told the audience, well hear for yoruself haha

[youtube]pnl1R2dUiD0[/youtube]

1 minute 57 i think  half his "music" is sit but he's a pretty funny performer.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol....thanks for postin that TTT.He's a bad boy eh.


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 9, 2011)

ANYTHING CRUNKCORE!

[video=youtube;N8F5YSA1Oz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8F5YSA1Oz0[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jul 9, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> ANYTHING CRUNKCORE!
> [video=youtube;N8F5YSA1Oz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8F5YSA1Oz0[/video]


It took me a while to clue in that this was an actual "musical ensemble" and not a joke group. I just assumed no group could intentionally be so shitty.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 9, 2011)

WTF is this shit is right! I think it's kind of funny to see two homosexual crossdressers sing about getting chicks drunk and naked though. What's the point?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 10, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> Limp Bizkit, any song from them. I don't get, almost as bad as ICP.


Anyone who doesn't get such profound lyrics like "I did it all for the nookie, so you can take that cookie and stick it up your ass" is ok by me...

I'll admit I really did like "My way" -it's about the only song by those guys, but I used to plop it in a jukebox in an irish bar in NYC after work and it made me happy...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Jul 10, 2011)

Steve French said:


> It took me a while to clue in that this was an actual "musical ensemble" and not a joke group. I just assumed no group could intentionally be so shitty.


Wow- that one guy is like "animal" from the muppets.. bravo!


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 10, 2011)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Anyone who doesn't get such profound lyrics like "I did it all for the nookie, so you can take that cookie and stick it up your ass" is ok by me...


lol Oh man, lol!


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Not really hugely mainstream, but i was watching a beardyman clip recently (famous beatboxer for the ignorant ) and he told the audience, well hear for yoruself haha
> 
> [youtube]pnl1R2dUiD0[/youtube]
> 
> 1 minute 57 i think  half his "music" is sit but he's a pretty funny performer.


I wish I could do that! lol


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 10, 2011)

Steve French said:


> It took me a while to clue in that this was an actual "musical ensemble" and not a joke group. I just assumed no group could intentionally be so shitty.


 LOLOLOLOLOL There is NO WAY that this shit is real!!! OH MY GOD! I think I laughed for 20 minutes over this!!! Kids are stupid.


----------

